# Internet addiction test



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've recently found myself spending entirely too much time online. I know a lot of other folks on SAS feel they do as well; I tracked down an internet addiction test and thought the results were interesting. Putting a number to it really puts things in perspective.

Internet Addiction Test

I scored a 78. I'm interested to see what everyone else scores.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

scored a 42


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I scored 84. But some of the questions are ridiculous. Like the "how often do you stay online longer then intended?" question. I intend to stay online all day. So I answered rarely even though that is 
missing the point of the question.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I scored 15.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

57... huh, I thought it'd be worse


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

39, but on a couple of the questions, I chose does not apply. So I guess it would been higher.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I got 25. I use the internet every waking moment (and even some sleeping moments), but I don't _want_ to quit and there's nobody around to complain about it and no commitments in my life, so apparently that makes it not an addiction. Yay!

Had to choose 6 "does not apply"s. Even though I assumed that I should choose "rarely" when I mean "never".


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I got 28.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not going to take the test because I know I'm not addicted to the internet per se. I am kind of addicted to this site and the goings on here and enjoy a few people here. I am hardly on any other sides besides checking youtube once in a while. I know if someone pulled the plug on this site, I wouldn't be on the computer nearly as much.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

irishK said:


> I'm not going to take the test because I know I'm not addicted to the internet per se. I am kind of addicted to this site and the goings on here and enjoy a few people here. I am hardly on any other sides besides checking youtube once in a while. I know if someone pulled the plug on this site, I wouldn't be on the computer nearly as much.


Yep, I think this rings fairly true for me as well. I don't spend a lot of time around the internet at large, but I do spend too much time on SAS. It's probably worsened over time, too. And often I'll choose to spend time on here instead of doing other things that I probably should be doing -- so I would say I'm a SAS addict, but not an internet addict. But I do like the community aspect, and reading some of the forums, and friends/acquaintances made here.


----------



## bunny xo (Jul 24, 2010)

51


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't need a test to tell me I can quit anytime I want. And by can I mean I can't.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

71, i think it used to be worse though


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

43 which is surprising as I wouldn't label myself "average".


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't need to take the test to know I'm not addicted to the internet. I just don't have anything better to do; when I have other engagements, I don't have any trouble turning off my computer and going to them.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Score: 44


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Um...82. >_>


----------



## aplainstick (Feb 23, 2010)

46, though id throw a +/- 5 onto that, because I slanted some questions when i was answering them... but i dont know how else to anwswer


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

57.....I guess I'm a bit addicted.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I think I may not have internet when I move out on my own (I'll be living on a tight budget plus I spend way too much time online).


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

49, an average internet user. The thing is that I do most of my work on the PC so Im always checking my mail and doing stuff over the internet. Also, Im spending way too much time on this site, but its fun to read the stories and to make friends here. I don't think Im addicted to this site, has been a positive experience coming here and if I ever have more important stuff to do I would do them.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I got a 32 but most of the questions didn't apply to me. I spend about 6+ hours a day online (less when I'm at work cause I got no internet there). But besides internet, all I have is tv and playstation in the house.


----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)

61


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

46


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

82 >< I have no life.


----------



## Leila (Sep 21, 2008)

Er...83...>.<


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

84

Lol, i need help...


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadaiyappan said:


> I scored 84. But some of the questions are ridiculous. Like the "how often do you stay online longer then intended?" question. I intend to stay online all day. So I answered rarely even though that is
> missing the point of the question.


If you knew you were missing the point of the question, then your answer to it was merely stubborn. Should have put does not apply.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

98

That score doesnt even begin to describe how long I spend online. Nearly every waking minute. The sad thing is I only hang out here, another anxiety forum and occasionally Youtube. It's so sad and I dont know why I do it. It's a vicious habit.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

51


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I kind of don't want to take the test, so I won't.

I'm online a fair bit, but I don't miss the internet when it's not available.


----------



## sickofthis (May 28, 2010)

58, but I'm not working right now or anything, but when I did it did affect my work. I would stay up late online then be tired next day at work. I know I have some sort of addiction to it. Funny thing is, say I go on vacation(which is rarely), say to the beach. I don't really miss the internet or feel the need to get on it, so maybe its not that bad of an addiction after all. I do find myself constantly wanting to check e-mail etc. I often find myself in long chat sessions with people. I guess this is common for SA, because you don't get out much. I have developed lots of muscle aches and neck problems etc due to usually computer so much. It sucks, but I feel most of my life I've lived on the computer . :um


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you really need a test to find out if you spend too much time online (like me).....Just Sayin


----------



## disarmonia mundi (Jan 12, 2010)

Almost every waking moment etc... I scored 57

I have no job, relationships, friendships, commitments or life to get interfered with by my internet usage, or else my score would be higher 8)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

69


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I scored a 64, meh.. I'm not bothered by it at all. I don't miss it when its unavailable, it is really only the city life. I find city = technology = internet. When I'm camping, I don't give a flying bird about it, honestly.


----------



## susan nabeel (Sep 9, 2009)

38,,, good im not crazy yet!!


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a better way to ignore your problems then alcohol and drugs. You guys who think you spend a lot of time on the web be happy to know that you are healthy and are in position to achieve the good life.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

41.


----------



## RainbowOcean (Jul 30, 2010)

*My score is 52.*

*50 -79 points:* You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

34 though a lot of the answers did not apply for one reason or another. I spend all day on my pc everyday so my score is certainly lower than it should be.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I got 64.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Woohoo 87! :roll

We need a leaderboard.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

34, I'm average.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a 48. I use the Internet a lot, but it's mostly because I live in the middle of nowhere, and all the other people my own age don't do anything except smoke pot in the cemetery. 

If anything, I find that the Internet makes me more depressed and solemn than usual. Same goes for other online, but non-computer activities, such as playing Modern Warfare 2 on Xbox Live. I completely hate it, and if given the opportunity, I'd gladly do something else. 

I used to spend all day walking, but there's only so many times that I can walk down the same roads without getting sick of the "scenery".


----------



## Cartridel (Aug 3, 2010)

67


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got 45. Lower than expected.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

41, I spend way too much time online though, I think if they just flat out asked 'how many hours do you spend online each day?', you'd get a better idea of who is and isn't addicted.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I got a score of 57.

"50 -79 points: You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life."

It was difficult choosing, the answers could lean every which way! These kinds of tests are hard to say.


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

_*62*_ : _You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.

_Couldn't agree more. Now, time for more forum usage.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations, your score is: 48

Congrats to MEEEE. So yes, perhaps I spend a little too much time on-line but I wouldn't hesitate to leave the comfort of my hard, fold-up chair to chillax with friends or anyone for that matter.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

i scored a 55;You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.
why thank you , net addiction. 
confirming that my life sucks without the internet


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

I got a 38... I think I've taken that test before and gotten way higher though, I guess my addiction is cured  lol

I think the real difference is I actually have a job and committments and stuff now...


----------



## Emz94 (Sep 12, 2009)

39. Not too bad...


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

62!


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

64


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

65...


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

46

I run an online business and many of my hobbies are much more easily facilitated with the internet though so I couldn't really live without it, but I'm certainly not obsessed with it.

I was "addicted" to the internet when I was in school though and would probably have scored really, really high back then.​


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I wouldn't take a .com site to be reliable at all for determining if you have an addiction - It appears it was just made to sell those books and to make money off the ads...


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

37
I need more interesting websites,  lol


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

42
Dang, I have nothing funny to say about that number


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a 48 so OOOOOOOOhhh looks like I'll be seeing the rest of you once you get back from your internet re-ecucation programme in Alska, tarra!!!

Lets be honest though these tests are presumptuous and silly, loaded little items.


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Congratulations, your score is: 17!*

Not an addict! Yay 

I enjoy being online, mostly just to talk with my online friends and post at livejournal, but not an addict. If the power goes out, or the internet connection is lost or even if my computer crashes, I don't freak out-unless some files weren't saved-but I backup pretty often.


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

Whitney said:


> 57... huh, I thought it'd be worse


Same!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Truth be told I underestimated the answers really because I thought there'd be a good chance it would be terrible or at least some of you might do the same and try to screw me

in the next one they should deffinitely include the question. "How many avatars have you seen today you would conceivably/willingly engage in sexual relations with?" Could be telling.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww.. I got 65 x]


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

81...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

18


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't even need a test for this.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

47


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

76 :um


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

39. Yeah, I guess it's not too bad. I just spend too much time on here because that's where a lot of fun TV/movies live. It's more of a media addiction for me.

I'm thinking of going through the summer without having internet at my home. I'd still get plenty of time on it, but I would eliminate the late-night funks of doing nothing online. And I'd read more books.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont even need to take this test, i am clearly addicted.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not addicted I just like to type and watch tv on here mostly. :stu
That also counts for movies. My tv is sh.t and I don't have cable or a dvd player.
I could blog on Microsoft Word (offline), but what would be the point? I'm a lefty so when I hand write either ink or pencil shavings smear across both the page and my hand. Not to mention revising is hellish that way haha. So paper is out of the question as well.
I could have my bills sent to me through snail mail, but again with the pointlessness. I get bill notifications through email and I also pay all my bills online. 
My internet is just my everything, it's easier and I like it that way. 

I was only ever worried about getting addicted to games, which I guess is why I don't really play any.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ugggh... The link doesn't work!


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

your score is: 45


----------



## usernamegoeshere (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't see excessive internet usage as a bad thing. I gain knowledge and keep up with current events, how is that not better than sitting around with a few idiots playing video games?


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

29


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Congratulations, your score is: 58
**50 -79 points:* You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.

I'd say it's actually more since it's one of the ways I deal with bad feelings and it stops me from being productive/living life/getting a job. But I have actually tried to stop spending time on any computer games lately which is good.

I also find it funny that they say 'congratulations' as if it were a good thing that I score highly.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*Congratulations, your score is: 63*


----------



## EMT (Apr 14, 2011)

57


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

57

I live online.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Shocking score of 49% and by that I mean it's shocking it's so low, could've swore I was going to get a percentage in the 80s at the least.:boogie


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

85


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

57. But I don't think it's actually that bad. It used to be way worse.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

*75*


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

*53*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

59.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

35. Just because I use the internet a lot doesn't mean I'm addicted. If I had anything else to do (besides chores that I don't want to do in the first place) then I would do that. The internet is a space filler until something else comes along.


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

wow haha...maybe I have a mild problem here..
68


----------



## NmE (Mar 27, 2011)

92... woops >.<


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

98.. D:

Kinda bias though.. since if I do have someone to see I will see them and not worry about the internet, if I have something to do I can do it without the internet.. but if I don't it's the internet I don't watch TV and when I am on the computer I do a lot of research and things that benefit myself. I take it most of my knowledge came from the computer and I enjoy reading e-books online too! :O


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Congratulations, your score is: 73

Did I win something? I am actually surprised I did not score higher. 
*


----------



## Jennifer33 (Feb 13, 2011)

I scored 26


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 9, 2010)

Gotta 54. That's definitely telling me I should try to lay off the Internet a bit, but I thought it was going to be even higher by the time I was done with that test haha.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

59. I need to get out more.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I got a 45, but that's BS because I'm definitely an internet addict. Some of the questions were DNA for me, like how my internet usage impacts a significant other. Or the one about if you try to hide how much time you spend online from others. Uhh, I'm at college, I don't have parents on my case about internet usage, and my roommates could care less about how much time I spend online. How is this relevant to how addicted I am to the net? This test assumes that other people care about you and are worried about how much time you spend online.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

"10. How often do you block out disturbing thoughts about your life with soothing thoughts of the Internet?":haha
That's might be the funniest question I've ever read. I'd guess it's a stock addiction question. Sort of a fill in the blank at the end. I don't know why but the phrase "soothing thoughts of the internet" absolutely kills me. That was as far as I made it in the quiz. I know I'm addicted to the internet, no verification needed.


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

68


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

cellophanegirl said:


> I got a 45, but that's BS because I'm definitely an internet addict. Some of the questions were DNA for me, like how my internet usage impacts a significant other. Or the one about if you try to hide how much time you spend online from others. Uhh, I'm at college, I don't have parents on my case about internet usage, and my roommates could care less about how much time I spend online. How is this relevant to how addicted I am to the net? This test assumes that other people care about you and are worried about how much time you spend online.


*80*

I'm surprised it's not higher as well. There were some questions that should have been reworded, like has your Internet usage prevented you from getting a significant other... and if I had a partner, I wouldn't choose the Internet over them.

I've tried to cut back and have been successful in some areas, but just make up the time on other sites or watching TV shows.

The only way I've found to really cut back is to go camping or on a vacation.


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

38


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I got 15 lol.


----------



## gr15 (Apr 29, 2011)

24 which doesn't surprise me. I try to avoid the net as it's depressing and boring. On the other hand, if I took that test for gaming online, well... that's a different story.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

34 better than I thought


----------



## Down2Die (May 3, 2011)

*score is: 52*


----------



## LeperMessiah (May 5, 2011)

Scored 51.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

82


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

49 - Not bad.


----------

